# We should hire Paul Westhead



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Think about it, he had the Nuggs outscoring everybody with guys like Winston Garland adn Marcus Liberty getting starters minutes in the early nineties.

Put his run and gun style on the court with guys like Melo, AI, Kleiza, and JR...WOW! They'd average about 160 a night!!!

They'd also give up about 155 a night, but hey, at least it would be fun to watch.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> Think about it, he had the Nuggs outscoring everybody with guys like Winston Garland adn Marcus Liberty getting starters minutes in the early nineties.
> 
> Put his run and gun style on the court with guys like Melo, AI, Kleiza, and JR...WOW! They'd average about 160 a night!!!
> 
> They'd also give up about 155 a night, but hey, at least it would be fun to watch.


They put up a lot of points in those days, but they weren't outscoring everybody. They were hardly outscoring anybody. But part of the reason was that weren't very talented, and Westhead wasn't even pretending to coach defense.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't know. They need a coach who can get them to play defense. I'd say Van Gundy, but he's too bad at offense.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I just figure that if your boys won't play D, go with their strength!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

yea i vote no on westhead. the nuggets cant make a coaching change in the middle of the season. you should try and tweak (improve) the roster a bit, but thats it. 
after this season is when you have the opportunity to get younger and switch coaches.
I watched synder coach the toros the other day. They are having a great year and Mahinmi is coming along real nicely. RC Buford was the man behind the hire I believe. I'm not a dukie, but I think Synder will coach in the NBA soon.
Tim Floyd has done excellent work at the college level. His players and he have had some minor brushes with the NCAA. Paul Shirley commented when he was in New Orleans that Floyd didn't like how players didn't listen (tune out) to him like the college kids.
Floyd's previous teams in college where known for seriously overachieving. Floyd turned a sacker in a grocery store (who had never played basketball) into the Ervin Johnson we saw in the NBA. He coached Fred Hoiberg. Then found Kelvin Cato, Dedric Willoughby, Kenny Pratt, and several other JC transfers and non (under) recruited players to the top of the Big 12 (8). He left the university for the nba after picking up Marcus Fizer. Fizer's mother was Floyd's mothers housekeeper. 
He had no shot with the Jordanless Bulls, but again led an injured Hornets team to a decent record and the playoffs. I think sometime in the next couple of years Floyd will get the NBA itch one more time.
My one, two list is Synder and Floyd because I think they fit what the Nuggets need. Floyd might bring along his favorite assistant coach, and I'm not sure how I'd feel about that. God only knows whats in his diet coke can.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> yea i vote no on westhead. the nuggets cant make a coaching change in the middle of the season. you should try and tweak (improve) the roster a bit, but thats it.
> after this season is when you have the opportunity to get younger and switch coaches.


I disagree with this. Taking an underachieving group from a coach they hate into a coach who strikes them really well can do wonders mid-season.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> I disagree with this. Taking an underachieving group from a coach they hate into a coach who strikes them really well can do wonders mid-season.


if we had a losing record you'd be right. the nuggets season record is fine we all are just so seasoned that we kinda know what to expect in the playoffs, and know the front office and coaching staff should do about it. Firing a winning coach in the middle of the season wont happen. and we can get the best replacement over the summer.


----------

